# Encouraging perspective regarding our life and death!



## moral necessity (May 21, 2008)

"The great Master Gardener, the Father of our Lord Jesus Christ, in a wonderful providence, with his own hand, planted me here, where by his grace, in this part of his vineyard, I grow; and here I will abide till the great Master of the vineyard think fit to transplant me." - Samuel Rutherford


----------

